# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مكسورة خاطر تسأل

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤالين*مابطول عليكم*
1/كيف أرفع الملفات الصوتية والفيديو من الجهاز للمنتدى؟
2/كيف أحط موضوع مغلق*أقصد بدون مشاركات من الأعضاء*
بس
ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بخصوص السؤال الاول ..

تستطيعي تحميل الصوتيات والفيديو من مراكز التحميل التي تدعم ذالك ..

وبخصوص السؤال الثاني ..

لابد من وجود الصلاحيه عندك لوضع الموضوع مغلق ..

وجميع الاعضاء لا يملكون الصلاحية ..

الا مشرف القسم او الادارة ..

كل المودة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكور اخوي 
بس ممكن توضح أكثر
لأن أحاول مع مركز التحميل مال الشبكه
ولا يحمل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

خلاص عرفت بروحي
مشكورين

----------

